# Wer fährt hier Marathons mit Barends/Hörnchen?



## DerBergschreck (30. Oktober 2020)

Habe ab 100 km am geraden Lenker Probleme mit den Handgelenken, die ich auf dem Rennrad nicht habe.
Mit Hörnchen hätte ich ja eine Griffmöglichkeit, die um 90º gedreht ist und dem Rennlenker entspricht.
Von Ergon und SQLab gibts ja moderne Versionen.

Fährt hier jemand bei Marathons solche Teile?
Geht das mit der üblichen Lenkerbreite von 720 mm oder sollte man den Lenker kürzen?


----------



## zett78 (30. Oktober 2020)

Das geht aber nur in Verbindung mit dem 10 Jahre alten Steuersatz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatze (30. Oktober 2020)

Barends hab ich seit 2013 nicht mehr im Einsatz. Danach erst wurden - zumindest bei mir - die lenker breiter...

740er lenkerbreite sind imho ne ganz gute Sache. Wenn man dann noch barends dranklatscht ist das natürlich nicht mehr mit der Position von früher vergleichbar. 

Gegen die Handgelenk-Probleme evtl die inner-ends probieren die vor den Griffen montiert werden, die sieht man ja häufiger. Evtl  auch mit dem lenker-backsweep spielen falls nicht schon gemacht.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (30. Oktober 2020)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Habe ab 100 km...


Bei 100 km werden ja vermutlich auch Strecken dabei sein, die technisch anspruchslos sind. Ich würde mal nach Lösungen für Marathonfahrer schauen. Bei denen sieht man gelegentlich etwas Barend-mäßiges rechts und links vom Vorbau oder mini-Lenkeraufsätze. Hast du schon mal andere Griffe ausprobiert?
Richtige Barends fahre ich am Reiserad am 600er Lenker und breiter sollte der dann auch nicht sein. Fürs MTB also sind die Teile also eher nichts mehr.


----------



## MForrest (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich komme noch aus der Ära und hatte div. zur Auswahl. Auch hier wirst du individuelle Merkmale finden, was zu dir passt und auch nicht.... 
Grundsätzlich fand ich es angenehm auch mal umgreifen zu können, grad wenn's mal ewig so rollt. 
Ein großes Plus war für mich auch Bergauf um am Lenker zu ziehen, wenn es mal wieder eng wurde. 

Wie bereits oben beschrieben, die Lenkerbreite musst du dir dann sicher auch neu definieren, starten tät ich mit Schulterbreite. 

Viel Erfolg Martin


----------



## cjbffm (30. Oktober 2020)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Geht das mit der üblichen Lenkerbreite von 720 mm oder sollte man den Lenker kürzen?


Der Lenker ist so breit, damit man ihn auf das eigene Maß kürzen kann.





						Rohrschneider 6 - 42 mm (1/4 - 1 5/8'') für Alu- und Verbundrohre
					

Rohrschneider für Rohre Ø 6 - 42 mm (1/4 - 1 5/8") Anwendungsbereich: Dieser Rohrschneider ist geeignet zum Trennen von Aluminiumrohren dünnwandigen Messing-, Stahl- und ...




					www.heima24.de


----------



## Royo (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre Inner-Bar-Ends von SQlab. Sind sehr angenehm und entlasten meine Handgelenke sehr, insbesondere bei langen Strecken.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Oktober 2020)

Royo schrieb:


> Ich fahre Inner-Bar-Ends von SQlab. Sind sehr angenehm und entlasten meine Handgelenke sehr, insbesondere bei langen Strecken.



Sind denn bei denen auch die Handgelenke volle 90º gedreht wie beim Rennlenker? Die Fotos die ich gefunden habe, waren nicht so aussagekräftig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Ueberlegung auch immer mal wieder. Meine Probleme dabei sind:

ich habe mich an einem 720-740er Lenker gewoehnt. Die Breite hat durchaus seine Vorteile.
wenn ich da einfach Barends dran klatsche, dann passt die Handhaltung nicht... als man die frueher gefahren ist, waren die Haende nicht so weit auseinander. Die Winkel passen einfach nicht.
ich kann es einfach nicht mehr ab, wenn ich mit der ausenkante der Haende anstosse. Fuehlt sich beengt an.
Innerbarends sind da wo man Barends es frueher gefahren ist. Aber mir sind sie zu klein... fuehlt sich in meinen Haenden wie Spielzeug an.


----------



## systemgewicht (30. Oktober 2020)

Am XC Bike hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem weil der Lenker relativ schmal und wenig nach hinten gebogen war.


DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ergon


Mir hat das hier super geholfen und erspart die peinlichen Hörnchen:





						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					www.ergonbike.com
				




Das andere Bike hat einen breiteren Lenker mit mehr Backsweep. Da habe ich gar keine Probleme


----------



## Royo (30. Oktober 2020)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sind denn bei denen auch die Handgelenke volle 90º gedreht wie beim Rennlenker? Die Fotos die ich gefunden habe, waren nicht so aussagekräftig.


Sind nahezu 90 Grad. Sind nicht ganz so lang wie ein Rennrad STI, aber ich finde sie sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Oktober 2020)

Habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir für längere Fahrten so etwas zuzulegen.








						Road Lenkerhörnchen für Innenlenker | ROSE Bikes
					

Besonders auf Langstreckenfahrten sorgt der wohltuende Griff an die Sp




					www.rosebikes.de
				



Der Vorteil ist daß man nicht alles demontieren muß um sie zu montieren.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde so Griffe mit integrierten Miniauflagen außen ganz nett. Leider sind die selten leicht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre (wieder) Lenkerhörnchen.
Bergauf nix besseres!!


Aber ich fahre kein Marathonfahrrad

Die effektive Lenkerbreite wird um bauteilabhängig mindestens 2 mal 10 mm verringert.
Und: Leichte Hörnchen in Rohrstruktur schneiden in cfk-Lenker ein.
Bei cfk-Lenker besser schwerere Hoernchen mit Klemmflaechen-Blechauflage benutzen (Ergon S).


----------



## Schmal (1. November 2020)

Habe die Barends-Ära auch noch aktiv mitgemacht 😇 Ich denke auch dass Barends mit den heutigen Lenkerbreiten nicht mehr so gut funktionieren. Hermida ist noch recht lange welche gefahren.

Als Karpaltunnel-Geplagter hatte ich da auch schon öfter Probleme. Diese Griffe mit breiter Auflage waren für mich völlig kontraproduktiv. Dadurch dass ich den Lenker dann nur noch mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger richtig umfassen konnte hab ich mich nur noch schlimmer verkrampft.

Mehr Back- und Upsweep war für mich die Lösung. Ich habe mit dem Sqlab 3OX Lenker top Erfahrungen gemacht. In Low und tatsächlich 16 Grad Backsweep. Sieht erst mal gewöhnungsbedürftig aus; ist aber für mich super angenehm. Seit ich diesen Lenker nutze, hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (1. November 2020)

Bei entsprechender Rumpf Muskulatur auch mal Aero Griff Position links uns rechts vom vorbau probieren. Bringt abwechslung. Oder auf der gabelkrone😉Ansonsten noch griffkrafttraining. Such mal handmaster plus. Da kannst Du auch die antagonisten trainieren.


----------



## T.R. (2. November 2020)

Ich fahre noch mit Barends am 700mm am Flat - Lenker.  Ist halt total oldschool, aber auch ganz angenehm bergauf und auf langen Touren. Denke allerdings auch über breitere Lenker ohne Barends nach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (3. November 2020)

Die haben auch ganz nette Teile für Langstreckenfahrer im Programm.





						FARR | FARR-ST
					

Forging our own path. One solution at a time. Innovative/fun bike stuff designed and developed in Perth, Western Australia. We ship worldwide.




					ridefarr.com
				




Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2020)

Um die tingel ich auch schon lange rum, ob ich sie mal testen soll...


----------



## H.R. (3. November 2020)

Hier mein Tipp dazu....Klein aber sehr Sinnvoll








						TOGS Lenkerhörnchen Daumengriffe | Carbon Pro MTB, 30,00 €
					

TOGS Lenkerhörnchen Daumengriffe | Carbon Pro MTB TOGS Daumengriffe sind für Pendler, Freizeit-Biker und Rennfahrer gleichermaßen interessant Sie bieten ein




					r2-bike.com


----------



## talybont (8. November 2020)

Innerbarends finde ich klasse, weil sie auf langen Strecken eine echte Entlastung bringen und zudem auch eine aerodynamischere Position ermöglichen.
Normale Barends würde ich an Lenker über 700 mm nicht montieren. Es sei den, man möchte irgendwo einfädeln (Gebüsch, Baum, etc.).


----------



## Jajaja (9. Juni 2021)

Mal ein Nekroposting, aber das Thema treibt mich aktuell um.

Aktuelle habe ich ein neues XC-Bike. Mein erstes mit moderner Geometrie, 29", flachem Lenkwinkel und 760er Flatbar. An die satte Breite habe ich mich sehr schnell gewöhnt.
Seit jeher fahre ich mit 'Hörnchen'. Damals, vor 30 Jahren habe ich die neben Klickies als DIE Innovation wahrgenommen. 
Bei dem neuen Bike wollte ich es nun ganz ohne Hörnchen versuchen. Geht, aber ich verzichte dabei auf variable Handpositionen und vor allem kann ich Uphill nicht kraftvoll 'ballern'. Gravierende Nachteile.
Es kommen nun also wieder Hörnchen dran. Außen (!), auch wenn ich dann gefühlt geächtet bin.

Was ist eigentlich der Grund, warum solch sinnvolle Extras von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind? Bei den Racern sieht man seit über 10 Jahren keine Hörnchen mehr. Bei Breitensportlern auch nicht. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, bin aber gerne lernfähig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2021)

Ich vermute der technische Anspruch der XC-Kurse ist der wesentliche Grund bei den Pros. Es gibt zu wenige und zu kurze Passagen, auf denen das einen Vorteil bringt. Du bist von den Bremsen und vom Shifter weg. Dazu enge Bäume und Hakelgefahr. An den breiten Lenkern nicht sehr angenehm zu greifen. Am Gewicht wird es nicht liegen. 
Und dann noch 20% Modeerscheinung.


----------



## systemgewicht (9. Juni 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Grund


Wenn das so richtig toll wäre gäbe es Lenker wo das Hörnchen direkt in einem Stück integriert ist.


----------



## Jajaja (9. Juni 2021)

Hmm, also ich denke nicht, dass breite Lenker abträglich sind. Versuch macht kluch. Werde mir wieder welche dranschrauben. Auch, wenn's nicht in Mode ist. 

BTW: In den 90ern waren lenkerintegrierte Hörnchen durchaus an der Tagesordnung. *Bullbar* als Stichwort für eine extreme Form ...


----------



## FirstGeneration (10. Juni 2021)

Btw. die "Dinger" heißen Bar Ends und ich hatte in den 90er auch welche von Syntace, oberschick.
Ich denke, daß sie damals sinnvoll waren, da man lang und flach auf dem 26er saß/lag und man dann gut "ziehen" konnte; heute aufgrund der Geo und der heutigen besseren Sitzposition braucht man sie nicht mehr wirklich. Aber es gibt noch einige Racer die sie fahren, nicht im XC sondern im MA.


----------



## McDreck (10. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (10. Juni 2021)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Btw. die "Dinger" heißen Bar Ends und ich hatte in den 90er auch welche von Syntace, oberschick.
> Ich denke, daß sie damals sinnvoll waren, da man lang und flach auf dem 26er saß/lag und man dann gut "ziehen" konnte; heute aufgrund der Geo und der heutigen besseren Sitzposition braucht man sie nicht mehr wirklich. Aber es gibt noch einige Racer die sie fahren, nicht im XC sondern im MA.


Bei der Nutzung der Barends geht/ging es nicht nur um "Ziehen", sondern einfach um eine zusätzliche Griffposition, die bei längeren Strecken angenehm und entlastend sein kann.


----------



## McDreck (10. Juni 2021)

Aero-Bars für flache technisch anspruchslose Sektionen!


----------



## Edged (10. Juni 2021)

Damals, 2008 ...


----------



## systemgewicht (10. Juni 2021)

Huntforgold WESTLINK Lenkerbügel Alu 3D Schmetterling Fahrrad Lenker 31,8mm mit Schwamm Schaumrohr für Mountainbike Rennrad : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Huntforgold WESTLINK Lenkerbügel Alu 3D Schmetterling Fahrrad Lenker 31,8mm mit Schwamm Schaumrohr für Mountainbike Rennrad : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Edged (11. Juni 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Bei der Nutzung der Barends geht/ging es nicht nur um "Ziehen", sondern einfach um eine zusätzliche Griffposition, die bei längeren Strecken angenehm und entlastend sein kann.


Hmm, an Rampen kräftig ziehen bringt Punch.
Umgreifen kann schon für 10m entlastend sein.


----------



## Gefahradler (11. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre Spirgrips und bin damit 1,85 km/h schneller als ohne!


----------



## Zapn (11. Juni 2021)

@DerBergschreck hast du noch andre Probleme ab 100 km oder nur Handgelenke? Ich denke an Nacken oder leichten Schmerzen im unteren Rücken, einschlafende Hände?
Grüße


----------



## T.R. (13. Juni 2021)

Ich habe meine jetzt abgebaut und weiß die breitere Griffweite im technischen Terrain bergab zu schätzen und auch bergauf beim Ziehen am Lenker. Merkwürdigerweise vermisse ich die Barends nicht wirklich, auch wenn ich seit dem Erscheinen der Barends auf dem Markt immer mit Barends gefahren bin, das hätte ich nicht gedacht und 40g bzw 70g Gewichtsverlust. Ursache für den Umbau war ein Sturz, bei dem ein Barend stark beschädigt wurde.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Juni 2021)

Banale Frage: sind Barends oder andere Aufsätze im Wettbewerbsbetrieb überhaupt zulässig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (13. Juni 2021)

Kommt auf den Wettkampf an.


----------



## Gefahradler (14. Juni 2021)

Bitte verwechselt die Outer-Barends, wie sie früher an 2 von 3 MTBs verbaut waren, nicht mit den Innerbarends, wie sie seit wenigen Jahren erhältlich sind. Diese haben einen wesentlichen Vorteil auf die Aerodynamik und nicht auf das Bergauf-Fahrverhalten, wofür sie weniger geeignet sind. Eher für längere Teer-Einsätze in der Ebene (ich denke da an die Seeumrundung bei der Salzkammer-Trophy).


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. Juni 2021)

------


----------



## Jajaja (28. Juni 2021)

Horny forever ...
















... ohne kann ich einfach nicht.


----------

